# огляженный



## pimlicodude

Solzhenitsyn:           


> Этот своевременно огляженный Лариным загадочный антисемитизм 20-х годов в СССР – признавался и много лет спустя другими авторами.


Theoretically there is no past participle of the verb оглядеть, but here we see огляженный. I can't see any reason why a transitive verb should not have a past participle. Does anyone understand why most sources don't list a PP of оглядеть?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ну потому что нет такого слова. В русском так бывает.


----------



## nizzebro

The reason is that _оглядеть _is not that abstract notion as e.g. "examine" and so implies no result over the object; _оглядеть_ means to look round at the object, with a connotation of rather a cursory, a lightly touching gaze - with no "penetration", even if attentively done - so applying some final state to the object, as "now processed", sounds ridiculous. "Рассмотренный" is the  normal option for "examined".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ну, _осмотренный-_то есть. Как и _(о)глажен(н)ый._


----------



## nizzebro

Ну так верно - лексика (корня) разная...
Когда осматривают, как правило, везде нос суют, а оглядывают - с места или поверхностно, без, так сказать, видимого или мыслимого  воздействия. Не оставляют энергетического отпечатка


----------



## GCRaistlin

Между _оглядеть _и _осмотреть _различие не особо велико. Уж не настолько, чтобы объяснить отсутствие страдательного причастия у первого. Скорее тут дело в не слишком благозвучном _-ляж-._


----------



## Maroseika

There was a hunter term: огляженный — подозренный, выслеженный зверь (e.g.: Е.Э. Дриянский. Записки мелкотравчатого. 1857). Probably, Solzhenytsin came accross this word, liked it and seeked to put it to good use somehow.


----------



## nizzebro

Благозвучие тоже может иметь эффект, но часто оно и коррелирует с семантической несообразностью.

Кстати, по поводу этого корня; вот покойный лингвист Старостин доказывал, что "глаз" - это изначально "шар" (потому как в Ипатьевской летописи "стеклянные глазики", и в польском есть glaz - "валун", большой камень). Но вот мне кажется подозрительным, что столько слов с "гл", которые имеют общее смысловое поле - глядеть, гладить/гладкий, голый, glass, glance - нет ли тут простого перцептивного смысла как гладкость и скольжение (шары и валуны тоже гладкие, а взгляд - он именно что скользит, аки лазерный луч, по поверхностям...)


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Благозвучие тоже может иметь эффект, но часто оно и коррелирует с семантической несообразностью.


Что вы подразумеваете под семантической несообразностью?


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Что вы подразумеваете под семантической несообразностью?


В отношении глядеть/смотреть - то, что писал в #3, #5.


----------



## GCRaistlin

И как можно объяснить её частую корреляцию с неблагозвучностью?


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> И как можно объяснить её частую корреляцию с неблагозвучностью?


Никак. Просто я часто натыкаюсь на такое; но возможно, это просто субъективное впечатление, что есть корреляция. Но с другой стороны, язык - это матрица, в которой всё связано и увязано, особенно - историческое ядро, которое складывалось с определенным количеством подвижек и поправок. Вот возьмите мою гипотезу в #8 - если в ней есть смысл, т.е. _гладить _принадлежит к той же парадигме, что и _глядеть_, тогда выходит, что _оглаженный _"выталкивает" _огляженного _из употребления как фонетически, так и семантически.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Так, конечно, натыкаетесь: без неблагозвучных слов обходимся, вот и создаётся впечатление, что они излишни.

Думаю, что ваша гипотеза неверна. По крайней мере, выкладки насчёт гладких валунов и скольжения взгляда по поверхностям вызывают недоумение. Вы, когда глядите в упор на что-либо, разве скользите им по этому чему-либо?


----------



## Vovan

В теории пишут, что, когда из _бесприставочного непереходного глагола несовершенного вида_ образуется через приставку некоторый новый _переходный глагол совершенного вида_, формы страдательного причастия прошедшего времени у этого нового глагола может запросто и не быть:

кричать на кого-то - прокричать что-то (*прокричанный)​плыть через реку - переплыть реку (*переплытый)​бежать по площади - обежать площадь (*обежанный)​глядеть на проходящих мимо - проглядеть проходящих мимо (*прогляженный)​и т.п.​​Можно предполагать, что дает о себе знать некая вторичность этих новых приставочных глаголов - слишком они новы и слабы , чтобы поменять исходную тенденцию во всей полноте (то есть в части производных уже от них форм, которых, как видим, просто не возникает).

С течением временем и по мере необходимости такие формы могут и возникнуть. Вышеприведенный пример с глаголом "переплыть" (примеры даны по Приложению из Орфоэпического словаря от первой половины 80-х), думаю, уже неактуален: форма "переплытый" уже вполне закрепилась в языке.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Вы, когда глядите в упор на что-либо, разве скользите им по этому чему-либо?


Нет. Но это связка смыслов. Лучом света тоже можно светить в упор. Я же только о разнице между _глядеть _и _смотреть _- она есть;  _глядеть_, в моем понимании, напрямую связано с непосредственной перцепцией, а _смотреть _- более рациональное и общее понятие, и потому проявляется как комплексное во времени (смотреть фильм и.т.п.)


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> С течением временем и по мере необходимости, такие формы могут и возникнуть.


Ну, у _огляженного _было достаточно времени для этого (и к тому же помощь великого Солженицына). Хотя, если, скажем, нас всех чипируют и появится интерфейс для управления периферийными устройствами с помощью взгляда, то что-то такое может потребоваться...


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Лучом света тоже можно светить в упор.


Ну так и луч света никакого отношения к гладкости не имеет.



nizzebro said:


> о разнице между _глядеть _и _смотреть _- она есть


Есть, но чем обусловлена - вопрос. Возможно, той же благозвучностью. Вследствие чего _смотреть_ воспринимается как нейтральное, а _глядеть - _уже не очень.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Ну так и луч света никакого отношения к гладкости не имеет


А к скольжению? Само движение, его характер на уровне ощущений. К упиранию во что-либо свет тоже прямого отношения не имеет - я же говорю, это связь смыслов в контексте; в словосочетаниях может много чего быть, а мы говорили чисто о корневой лексике глаголов.


----------



## GCRaistlin

И к скольжению тоже. Это ж всё очень старые слова. Нашим предкам было недосуг предаваться романтическим рассуждениям.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Нашим предкам было недосуг предаваться романтическим рассуждениям.


Здесь нет никакой романтики - это простые аналогии. Если часы _ходят и бьют, _или экономика _расцветает,_ в этом нет никакой особой романтики. Ещё можно искать или шарить глазами. Но это всё вторично, а первичные-то понятия тоже возникли на основе чего-то, правда? Не то что бы люди просто взяли произвольные сочетания звуков и решили - это будет означать то, а это - это.


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> Когда осматривают, как правило, везде нос суют, а оглядывают - с места или поверхностно, без, так сказать, видимого или мыслимого воздействия.


Вот-вот. Не вполне ясна при этой поверхностности действия практическая целесообразность такого концепта, как "огляженный".
"Осмотренный пациент" - одна история, а "огляженная реальность" - что это и зачем? Пока ответа на этот вопрос, действительно, нет.


----------



## Vovan

Благозвучие, думаю, вторично: у нас есть "изгнанный", но нет "прогнанного", и прежде всего по чисто практическим соображениям.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Чтобы иметь возможность использовать аналогии, нужно иметь соответствующую языковую базу. А мы говорим сейчас об очень базовых понятиях, которые, собственно, эту самую базу и образуют. Рановато для их называния использовать аналогии.



Vovan said:


> Не вполне ясна при этом практическая целесообразность такого концепта, как "огляженный".


Словообразование не основывается на целесообразности.



Vovan said:


> у нас есть "изгнанный", но нет "прогнанного", и прежде всего по чисто практическим соображениям


Интересно было бы услышать, во-первых, по каким, во-вторых, из чего следует, что именно по ним.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Интересно было бы услышать, во-первых, по каким, во-вторых, из чего следует, что именно по ним.


В данном случае это очевидно: возможность _субстантивации _причастия, т.е. возникновения соответствующего существительного, по возможности - конкретного с семантической т.зр.

_Прогнанных _(людей) если нам и понадобится как-то обозвать, мы скорее назовем теми же _изгнанными_, т.е. сутрируем, ибо прогнать - действие не кардинальное, его можно отменить, а значит, незачем плодить ненужные субстантивные сущности.


----------



## GCRaistlin

То есть _прогнанного_ нет, потому что есть _изгнание? _Кстати, на самом деле _прогнанный_ вполне себе есть (в Орфоэпическом словаре русского языка Аванесова).


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> То есть _прогнанного_ нет, потому что есть _изгнание?_


Потому что нет такого устойчивого свойства объекта, как _прогнанный_. Кошку с кухни прогоняют не навсегда, а на некоторое время.

Слишком много может быть приставочных глаголов с близкими значениями от одного и того же корня, т.е. некоторых действий, но не все эти действия имеют долговременный результат, воплощенный в итоге в свойстве объекта.



GCRaistlin said:


> Кстати, на самом деле _прогнанный_ вполне себе есть (в Орфоэпическом словаре русского языка Аванесова).


Допускаю! 
Но вы же по какой-то причине не скажете/напишете "прогнанная из кухни кошка" - скорее это будет "кошка, которую прогнали с кухни". Если согласны с этим, то почему?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Что касается себя, то не согласен - я могу так сказать. Большинство - вероятно, да, не скажет, но не по причине "отсутствия устойчивого свойства объекта", а потому, что причастия в речи вообще употребляются сравнительно редко: проще употребить глагол + _который,_ чем образовывать от глагола новое слово.


----------



## Vovan

Vovan said:


> "огляженная реальность" - что это и зачем? Пока ответа на этот вопрос, действительно, нет.


Внезапно всплыл из подсознания (самоочевидный, в общем-то) ответ: это поверхностно/наскоро осмотренная реальность.  Но дело в другом: дальше вспомнился глагол "оглядеться".

Посмотрим, насколько он эквивалентен глаголу "осмотреться" (в близких значениях):

_В первые дни на новом месте осматривался. _(=присматривался; "оглядывался" даст совсем другой смысл.)​_Огляделся по сторонам и пошел дальше. _ ("Осмотрелся" здесь не очень подходит.)​


----------



## GCRaistlin

Не совсем понятно, откуда вообще взялась эта _осмотренная реальность._

Изначально речь шла о глаголах _оглядеть_ и _осмотреть, _а не _оглядеться_ и _осмотреться._


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Изначально речь шла о глаголах _оглядеть_ и _осмотреть, _а не _оглядеться_ и _осмотреться._


Да, но на примере возвратных глаголов, образованных от _оглядеть _и _осмотреть, _четко проступает (по меньшей мере потенциальная) семантическая разница между последними: _осматриваем _мы (потенциально) более основательно, чем просто _оглядываем_. Первое - это практически _досматривать_, а второе - _бросить взгляд-другой_. В результате с одним объектом что-то сделали (он ***тый, он ***енный и т.д.), а с другим - нет.

Интересно в связи с этим, что есть проблема образования страдательных причастий прошедшего времени и от глаголов на "-ануть" (всех таковых, по утверждению теоретиков) и "-нуть" (многих), которые обозначают разовое действие.
_сказануть - *сказанутое_​_ругнуть - *ругнутый_​_рубануть - *рубанутый_​


----------



## nizzebro

(о)глядеть - скорее непроизвольно и потому чаще кратко, а (о)смотреть - скорее сознательно, или запланировано - и потому продолжительно (или же "хабитуально").

_Не смотрите вниз/наверх. _(воздерживайтесь от этого - сознательно)
_Глянь туда - оно вроде только что показалось! Гляди - оно появляется! Смотри - оно может укусить!
Осмотрите всё вокруг. _(_Оглядите _вообще не выглядит употребительным как императив)


----------



## GCRaistlin

Можно _внимательно оглядеть _и _бегло осмотреть. _При этом человека _осматривает_ только доктор, остальные - _оглядывают. _А неодушевлённые объекты как раз _осматривают,_ а не _оглядывают. _И для врача больной - в первую очередь объект, а не человек. То есть дело вовсе не в тщательности действия, а в объекте.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Можно _внимательно оглядеть _и _бегло осмотреть._


_Взрослые дети_ тоже бывают, причем даже в двух разных смыслах! И не только! Но ведь это уже дальнейшее развитие смыслов...


GCRaistlin said:


> То есть дело вовсе не в тщательности действия, а в объекте.


То есть возможно кого-то/что-то _тщательно оглядеть_? (И, может быть, даже _основательно оглядеться_? )


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> это уже дальнейшее развитие смыслов


Это если отталкиваться от вашей точки зрения (и значений возвратных глаголов). Но я ставлю под сомнение её верность, а значения возвратных глаголов могут сильно отличаться от значений невозратных - это не доказательство.
Важно, что вы ни при каких обстоятельствах не _оглядываете _вещь при покупке, а _осматриваете_ её. А собеседника, напротив, _оглядываете_ - будете _осматривать,_ он может обидеться.



Vovan said:


> То есть возможно кого-то/что-то _тщательно оглядеть_?


Что-то - нет. А кого-то - вполне. Хотя _внимательно_ звучит лучше.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Важно, что вы ни при каких обстоятельствах не _оглядываете _вещь при покупке, а _осматриваете_ её. А собеседника, напротив, _оглядываете_ - будете _осматривать,_ он может обидеться.


Кстати, ваше видение в чем-то пересекается с несколько иной идеей, высказанной где-то кем-то на просторах Рунета: _глядеть _- это (потенциально) менее сознательное/активное действие, чем _смотреть_.

Нашет тут статью про глаголы визуального восприятия в поэзии Тютчева. Интересна пара примеров в этом свете:

_Сквозь лазурный сумрак ночи // Альпы снежные глядят – // Помертвелые их очи // Льдистым ужасом разят..._
_Неохотно и несмело // Солнце смотрит на поля._
_Как души смотрят с высоты // На ими брошенное тело... // Мой детский возраст смотрит на меня..._


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> ваше видение в чем-то пересекается с несколько иной идеей


Не нахожу. Моё видение фокусируется исключительно на объекте осматривания/оглядывания, а не на активности/сознательности действия.

В приведённых примерах снова не те глаголы. Теперь у них отрубили приставки.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Пожалуй, кстати, _тщательно оглядывать_ всё же нельзя. Но не потому, что действие получается слишком активным, а потому, что этим мы принижаем оглядываемый объект относительно себя. Поэтому - _внимательно._


----------



## nizzebro

Ну, всё, я допил всё что было, и во мне просыпается поэтЪ.

Оглядел я её бело тело,
И округлости все осмотрел
Оглянулся - и осоловело
Сизым соколом прочь улетел.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ну, как-то вы больно деловито _осмотрели._ Будто на базаре мясо выбираете.


----------



## nizzebro

Ага. Ну вот, в том-то как раз смотрение. Нет в нём чистой физики, незамутнённой разумом.


----------



## GCRaistlin

В выборе мяса разум не участвует? Или наоборот? Я что-то теряю нить...


----------



## nizzebro

Наоборот, конечно, я и пишу - смотрение это бОльшая сознательность (дальше от непосредственного восприятия).
Гляди! гляди! гляди!  - непроизвольно реагируй
Смотри ! смотри! смотри! - поддерживай "смотрение" сознательно


----------



## GCRaistlin

Бо́льшая сознательность - только в том смысле, что при _осматривании_ участвует только разум, без примеси эмоций. Богач _осматривает_ на рынке невольницу (товар), а потом у себя в спальне довольно _оглядывает_ её же (уже свою наложницу).



nizzebro said:


> Гляди! гляди! гляди! - непроизвольно реагируй
> Смотри ! смотри! смотри! - поддерживай "смотрение" сознательно


Да вовсе нет. Тут различна только стилистика, а призывает говорящий к одному и тому же.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Да вовсе нет. Тут различна только стилистика, а призывает говорящий к одному и тому же.


Как насчет такого продолжения: "Ты все еще глядишь? Глядишь или нет, спрашиваю?"


----------



## GCRaistlin

Довольно странное. Из первого следовало, что говорящий и тот, к кому он обращается, стоят рядом. Почему же говорящий не в курсе, глядит тот или уже нет? Да ещё и наезжает буквально?


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Почему же говорящий не в курсе, глядит тот или уже нет?


Ну например, потому что сам в этом момент он должен отвлечься на рацию (выбрать кнопку и т.п.), по которой должен предупредить о начале операции третьим лицам. Т.е. через "Гляди! Гляди!" он перепоручил своему ближайшему напарнику непосредственное наблюдение через окно за начавшими разворачиваться на улице событиями.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Тогда непонятно, почему он повторил приказ трижды, как будто призывал увидеть нечто мимолётное, что можно пропустить, если не посмотреть немедленно.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Тогда непонятно, почему он повторил приказ трижды, как будто призывал увидеть нечто мимолётное, что можно пропустить, если не посмотреть немедленно.


_А: Гляди-гляди-гляди! _(Второй напарник с некоторой нерешительностью подходит к окну и начинает смотреть.) _[Похоже,] началось!_​_Б: А-а..._​Первый отворачивается к столу, начинает возиться с рацией, спрашивая при этом:​_А: Ты все еще глядишь?_ (В ответ молчание.)_ Глядишь или нет, спрашиваю?!_​


----------



## Vovan

Или вот еще строчка:_ Я с тобой разговариваю! Почему ты не глядишь на меня?!_
Обычно мы говорим: _Почему ты не смотришь на меня?_

Впрочем, и с "глядишь" возможно, но в другом смысле:_ Почему ты совсем не глядишь на меня, муженек?_
_Потому что ты уже и так вся огляженная. Без меня._ (Неологизм.)


----------



## GCRaistlin

Троекратное повторение наводит на мысль, что или Б тормоз, или авторитет А недостаточно высок. Кроме того, непонятна собственно цель смотрения/глядения Б: глядит он или не глядит - какая разница?
В общем, не совсем живая сцена.



Vovan said:


> Обычно мы говорим: _Почему ты не смотришь на меня?_


Ну. Говорим. И даже не обычно, а всегда. Какое только это имеет отношение к разнице между _гляди_ и _смотри?_


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Какое только это имеет отношение к разнице между _гляди_ и _смотри?_


Пресуппозиция вопроса _Почему ты не...?_ - "должен" или "должен, по идее". Прямой вывод, который мы делаем из неупотребительности вопроса "Почему ты не глядишь на меня?" состоит в том, что глядеть - необязательно, опционально, личное дело каждого (в том числе и муженька, конечно, - второй пример, со спойлером, из поста 49). 

В случае полицейской операции в норме во второй раз полицейский А должен был спросить: "Ты смотришь или нет?", а не "Ты глядишь или нет?". Первое же "Гляди-гляди-гляди!", во-первых, выступало побуждением к смотрению, а во вторых играло экспрессивную роль ("Ты только посмотри! Пришли, родименькие!"). 



GCRaistlin said:


> непонятна собственно цель смотрения/глядения Б: глядит он или не глядит - какая разница?


Детали бывают важны. Например, чтобы понять, кто кому что передает из рук в руки.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Прямой вывод, который мы делаем из неупотребительности вопроса "Почему ты не глядишь на меня?" состоит в том, что глядеть - необязательно, опционально, личное дело каждого


Интересный вывод. Означает ли он, что и обратное верно: если мы говорим так-то и так-то, значит, то-то и то-то делать в отношении того-то и того-то строго обязательно к исполнению для каждого?



Vovan said:


> Детали бывают важны. Например, чтобы понять, кто кому что передает из рук в руки.


Такому напарнику лучше доверить рацию. А самому - глядеть в оба.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> В случае полицейской операции в норме во второй раз полицейский А должен был спросить: "Ты смотришь или нет?", а не "Ты глядишь или нет?".


Разницы особой нет - первое нейтральнее, зато второе может кое-что сказать об А.

В любом случае ваше продолжение - из другой оперы. Даже если бы вопрос с _глядишь_ был невозможен, это ещё не означало бы, что между _гляди_ и_ смотри_ есть смысловая разница. Употребление _глядишь_ в вопросе затруднено не по смыслу, а стилистически.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin, вы сформулируйте свою собственную итоговую версию принципиальной разницы между "смотреть" и "глядеть" (и/или "осмотреть" или "оглядеть"), а то дискуссия - непонятно о чём. (Я думаю, не станете утверждать, что смысловой разницы нет вообще  - поскольку эти глаголы не взаимозаменяемы: чисто стилистическая разница - это между "обалдеть" и "о**еть", которые в любой форме соответствуют функции).


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> если мы говорим так-то и так-то, значит, то-то и то-то делать в отношении того-то и того-то строго обязательно к исполнению для каждого?


Есть императив (сделай!), к нему можно подобрать подходящий перформатив (приказываю тебе!)... - масса всякого есть в языке, прямо или косвенно (в т.ч. пресуппозиционально) несущего идею приказа. Обязательно ли это к исполнению - в итоге решает сам человек, к которому с подобным обращаются.



GCRaistlin said:


> Интересный вывод. Означает ли он, что и обратное верно...?


Нет, обратные теоремы не всегда верны.



GCRaistlin said:


> Употребление _глядишь_ в вопросе затруднено не по смыслу, а стилистически.


Однако не совсем понятно, о каких именно стилистических критериях вы говорите. Поясните?


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Я думаю, не станете утверждать, что смысловой разницы нет вообще - поскольку эти глаголы не взаимозаменяемы


Буду. Смысловой - нет, есть стилистическая. По смыслу что то, что другое - призыв/повеление/просьба использовать орган(ы) чувства зрения.



Vovan said:


> обратные теоремы не всегда верны.


У вас пока не теорема - гипотеза.



Vovan said:


> не совсем понятно, о каких именно стилистических критериях вы говорите.


_Глядеть_ - глагол ненейтральный, имеет негативный оттенок. Вернее, усилительный - но ведь недаром нас учили в детстве, что пялиться неприлично: в отношении описываемого действия усилительный и есть негативный. Поэтому вопрос "Почему ты не глядишь на меня?" несколько противоречив в себе: с одной стороны, у вопрошающего претензия, с другой - претензия эта в том, что по отношению к нему _не производят_ действия, которое ему точно не (по)нравится. Вот мы его и не задаём.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> _Глядеть_ - глагол ненейтральный, имеет негативный оттенок. Вернее, усилительный - но ведь недаром нас учили в детстве, что пялиться неприлично: в отношении описываемого действия усилительный и есть негативный


В литературе указывается лишь одно условное различие между этими двумя глаголами, упомянутое еще в начале обсуждения Nizzebro:



> _Глядеть_, в моем понимании, напрямую связано с непосредственной перцепцией, а _смотреть _- более рациональное и общее понятие.



...но даже это различие всякий раз четко актуализируется лишь за счет работы других факторов - контекста как минимум.

В целом, если какие-то различия между этими двумя глаголами в современном русском языке и есть, то возникают они лишь ассоциативно, под влиянием всего спектра значений и употреблений вторичных по отношению к ним слов и словосочетаний.

Выше я рассмотрел приставочные возвратные глаголы "оглядываться" и "осматриваться" и показал, что иногда они невзаимозаменяемы. Но интересны и другие части речи, предположительно оказывающие обратное влияние на коннотативную семантику своих производящих основ. Так, от "смотреть" возникают "осмотрительный", "предусмотрительный", "смотрины", "усмотрение", "недосмотр", "надсмотрщик," а от "глядеть", например, "глянуть", "оглядка", "переглядки", "наглядный", "неприглядный", "беспроглядный".

Приходит в голову и "ненаглядный", *GCRaistlin*. 


> тот, кто очень любим, дорог


Без кавычек, безусловно.


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> (о)глядеть - скорее непроизвольно и потому чаще кратко, а (о)смотреть - скорее сознательно, или запланировано - и потому продолжительно (или же "хабитуально").


Оглядывать - это, собственно, переводить взгляд с одного объекта на другой или с одной части объекта на другую.


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> Оглядывать - это, собственно, переводить взгляд с одного объекта на другой или с одной части объекта на другую.


Ну в общем да, а осмотр, как правило, связан с дополнительными движениями: ходьбой или какими-то манипуляциями. Но аргументы подобного рода вроде уже были, и кое-кто, возможно, возразил бы, что "оглядеть со всех сторон" также подразумевает обход - хотя наречный смысл идёт отдельно и, стало быть, не является компонентом смысла самого  глагола (правда, отделять смысловое поле самой лексики от контекста многие не могут). К тому же для глядеть/смотреть, разницу уже не объяснить через очевидные свойства или эффекты действия.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> В литературе указывается лишь одно условное различие между этими двумя глаголами


Ну, мало ли что там указывается. Это по поводу происхождения слов можно говорить о научном и дилетантском подходе. А по поводу различия в значениях - тут авторитеты не работают.



Vovan said:


> Выше я рассмотрел приставочные возвратные глаголы "оглядываться" и "осматриваться" и показал, что иногда они невзаимозаменяемы.


Они, я полагаю, никогда не взаимозаменяемы. Что никак не влияет на отсутствие смысловых различий между _гляди_ и _смотри._


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Они, я полагаю, никогда не взаимозаменяемы. Что никак не влияет на отсутствие смысловых различий между _гляди_ и _смотри._


А чем вызывается, по-вашему, отcутствие взаимозаменямости слов с одинаковой грамматической функцией, если не различием в смысле? Стилистика подразумевает, что вы всегда можете вставить слово А вместо слова Б - эффект может быть странным или комическим, как если вставить нецензурный аналог в формальный контекст, но этот эффект - также чисто стилистический: он не выражен в принципиальной несовместимости с другими словами контекста - т.е. несовместимости именно _смыслов. _


----------



## GCRaistlin

Никогда не взаимозаменяемы слова _оглядываться_ и _осматриваться_. Они различны по смыслу. Но это не означает, что также различны _гляди_ и _смотри._


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> Ну в общем да, а осмотр, как правило, связан с дополнительными движениями: ходьбой или какими-то манипуляциями.


В первую очередь осмотр связан с целью и вытекающим из этого ее достижением.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Но это не означает, что также различны _гляди_ и _смотри._


Они взаимозаменяемы - но с натяжкой, и эта натяжка вызвана не стилем.
Вообще можно начать с того, что _смотреть _может быть переходным _(смотреть фильм_), а _глядеть _- нет. И нельзя сказать, что это два разных слова - так как переходность можно заменить на подчиненность с помощью "как" - с тем же смыслом:

_Он ещё долго после этого смотрел, как по небу летят журавли, падают осенние листья, а огромный корабль неторопливо, торжественно входит в порт, озарённый медленно заходящим солнцем. 

- Михалыч, ты где был, в натуре? - Да это... , б..., смотрел, как они фуру разгружают. За ними глаз да глаз нужен._


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Они взаимозаменяемы - но с натяжкой, и эта натяжка вызвана не стилем.


Почему не стилем?



nizzebro said:


> Вообще можно начать с того, что _смотреть _может быть переходным _(смотреть фильм_), а _глядеть _- нет.


Речь шла конкретно про формы повелительного наклонения - вы их, кстати, и ввели в нашу дискуссию. Они в значениях не отличаются. Это не исключает того, что в каких-то конкретных значениях _смотреть_ нельзя заменить на _глядеть, _как в вашем примере с переходностью. Но это не означает смыслового различия "голых" глаголов. Наоборот, кстати, это правило также работает: _смотреть_ и _видеть_ - разные вещи, а _я смотрел фильм_ и _я видел фильм_ - одно и то же.



nizzebro said:


> Он ещё долго после этого смотрел, как по небу летят журавли


_Он ещё долго после этого глядел..._
Стилистически неудачно, но смысл тот же.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> В первую очередь осмотр связан с целью и вытекающим из этого ее достижением.


А _огляд? _Как в примере с наложницей выше - её _оглядывают_ без цели и достижения?


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Никогда не взаимозаменяемы слова _оглядываться_ и _осматриваться_. Они различны по смыслу. Но это не означает, что также различны _гляди_ и _смотри._


Императивы я бы вообще не трогал, у них часты специфические сдвиги семантики (ср. по(й)ди = подойди).


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> А _огляд? _Как в примере с наложницей выше - её _оглядывают_ без цели и достижения?


В моем идиолекте слово "огляд" отсутствует (что, кстати, тоже показательно).


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Они, я полагаю, никогда не взаимозаменяемы.


Согласен, в текущем употреблении это так, но Малый академический словарь (правда, ориентируясь прежде всего на художественную литературу, в т.ч. классическую) давал их как полные синонимы в двух значениях (из двух и трех приведенных у "осмотреться" и "оглядеться" соответственно) ([1][2]).


GCRaistlin said:


> Это по поводу происхождения слов можно говорить о научном и дилетантском подходе. А по поводу различия в значениях - тут авторитеты не работают.


Не совсем понятно: вы авторитетами в данном случае ученых называете?

При том, что лексикология имеет методы исследования и к каким-то обоснованным выводам вполне приходит, в данном случае, действительно, речь идет лишь об отдельных экспертных оценках (которые, впрочем, совпадают как друг с другом, так и с нашим с Nizzebro ви́дением вопроса).



GCRaistlin said:


> Они различны по смыслу. Но это не означает, что также различны _гляди_ и _смотри._


Между тем они различны.

Вот еще интересный пример, из художественной литературы:
_Смотрю и вижу — посреди неба растет красное дерево._​​Объяснить принципиальную в данном случае незаменяемость "смотрю" на "гляжу" можно лишь неким тонким различием в их значениях, а именно тем, что смотреть - (потенциально) более активный/сознательный процесс.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> В моем идиолекте слово "огляд" отсутствует (что, кстати, тоже показательно).


И что это показывает?

Я могу переформулировать: выполнение действия, описываемого глаголом _оглядывать, _в не меньшей мере связано с целью и её достижением, чем действия, описываемого глаголом _осматривать._



Vovan said:


> вы авторитетами в данном случае ученых называете?


Я имел в виду, что что касается значений слов (как и ударений, и произношения), то весомость мнений словарей обусловлена исключительно их отражением текущей ситуации в языке. А оценить текущую ситуацию можно только по результатам дискуссии носителей, подобной нашей. Мнение авторов словарей можно учитывать, но это не истина в последней инстанции. Может, они просто до сути не докопались и остановились на следствиях, а не на причинах.



Vovan said:


> Между тем они различны.


Только стилистически.



Vovan said:


> Смотрю и вижу — посреди неба растет красное дерево.


Здесь _смотрю и вижу _= _смотрю = гляжу. Гляжу и вижу_, конечно, не звучит, но и _смотрю и вижу _- это тоже так себе.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> _Гляжу и вижу_, конечно, не звучит


Зато _Гляжу и не вижу_ почему-то звучит, не правда ли?.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Это не исключает того, что в каких-то конкретных значениях _смотреть_ нельзя заменить на _глядеть, _как в вашем примере с переходностью. Но это не означает смыслового различия "голых" глаголов.


Так если нет различия в "голых" глаголах, что тогда вызывает различия в употреблении? Нету "абсолютных синонимов". Даже в чисто стилистически отличных словах разница зиждется на каком-то смысле, по которому строится аналогия.



GCRaistlin said:


> Наоборот, кстати, это правило также работает: _смотреть_ и _видеть_ - разные вещи, а _я смотрел фильм_ и _я видел фильм_ - одно и то же.


Вы суть самого глагола с конечным результатом контекста путаете. Здесь одно и то же потому, что отрезок "смотрения" прагматически представляется как знакомство с фильмом.

Я же давал контекст с закатом и грузчиками для того, чтобы показать, что _глядеть _не всунуть в определенный контекст. Надо понимать, что смысл слова - это начальный уровень, а предложение - конечная конструкция. Вы можете получать вариации конечного смысла, задействуя разные аспекты начальных "кубиков", но если у вас кубики в чём-то разные, то некоторые итоговые смыслы с одним из них будут невозможны для другого. А в иных же случаях, общий компонент в двух разных кубиках позволит иметь единый итог, как в вашем смотрел/видел.

Другое дело, что несократимую базу кубика трудно сформулировать, особенно  когда дело доходит до понятий общего плана, и приходится это делать окольными путями.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Зато _Гляжу и не вижу_ почему-то звучит, не правда ли?


Как и _смотрю и не вижу,_ не правда ли?



nizzebro said:


> Так если нет различия в "голых" глаголах, что тогда вызывает различия в употреблении? Нету абсолютных синонимов. Даже в чисто стилистически отличных словах разница зиждется на каком-то смысле, по которму строится аналогия.


Я говорю о смысловом различии. Различие в употреблении может обусловливаться различиями стилистическими. Из них же, кстати, может получаться и различие в управлении (та самая переходность), и невозможность синонимической замены слова в словосочетании. _Ты всё киношки свои глядишь, _ворчит бабушка на внука - разве невозможная фраза? Возможная, хотя _глядеть фильм_ - практически недопустимый вариант. А _глядеть выставку_ - и вовсе недопустимый, потому что ну не ворчат на такое. Вот и выходит, что в данном случае _смотреть_ не заменить на _глядеть _- но вовсе не потому, что "голые" глаголы различны по смыслу.



nizzebro said:


> Вы суть самого глагола с конечным результатом контекста путаете. Здесь одно и то же именно потому, что отрезок "смотрения" прагматически представляется как знакомство с фильмом.


Важно, что из "одного и того же" в отношении данных словосочетаний не следует, что соответствующие "голые" глаголы - одно и то же. И непонятно тогда, почему различия в употреблении другой пары глаголов - тоже в словосочетаниях - влекут за собой разницу в значениях "голых" глаголов.
Иными словами: вы утверждаете, что A ≠ Б, потому что А' ≠ Б', мотивируя это тем, что ' - это второстепенная деталь. Я привожу пример, из которого следует, что А ≠ В, хотя А'' = В'', из чего делаю вывод, что '' - не такая уж второстепенная деталь, и потому ставлю под сомнение ваш тезис, что ' - второстепенная деталь, а значит, и то, что A ≠ Б только потому, что А' ≠ Б'.



nizzebro said:


> Я же давал контекст с закатом и грузчиками


Грузчиков я пропустил. ..._глядел, как они фуру разгружают... - _ не вижу принципиальных препятствий.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Грузчиков я пропустил. ..._глядел, как они фуру разгружают... - _ не вижу принципиальных препятствий.


И разница будет стилистической?


GCRaistlin said:


> Важно, что из "одного и того же" в отношении данных словосочетаний не следует, что соответствующие "голые" глаголы - одно и то же. И непонятно тогда, почему различия в употреблении другой пары глаголов - тоже в словосочетаниях - влекут за собой разницу в значениях "голых" глаголов.
> Иными словами: вы утверждаете, что A ≠ Б, потому что А' ≠ Б', мотивируя это тем, что ' - это второстепенная деталь. Я привожу пример, из которого следует, что А ≠ В, хотя А'' = В'', из чего делаю вывод, что '' - не такая уж второстепенная деталь, и потому ставлю под сомнение ваш тезис, что ' - второстепенная деталь, а значит, и то, что A ≠ Б только потому, что А' ≠ Б'.


Прочитайте, что я писал про кубики в #72.  А' (или А'') - это не второстепенная деталь, а комбинация деталей. Практически любая пара A и B в языке не равна (просто в силу того, что это не A и A), но в то же время имеет что-то общее (хотя бы то, что оба - символы/глаголы/сущности; но в нашем случае это нечто большее). Если это общее для A и B комбинируется c С (, D, E) - другими элементами контекста, и при этом индивидуальные неотъемлемые компоненты A и B не вступают в противоречие с CDE, то всё окей - мы получаем осмысленную картину в обеих комбинациях - АСDE и BCDE. Если что-то внутри B несовместимо с CDE - то имеем только АСDE.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> И разница будет стилистической?


Да. Отражающей особенности речи говорящего. Потому что смысл не меняется: он _наблюдал._


nizzebro said:


> Если это общее для A и B комбинируется c С (, D, E) - другими элементами контекста, то всё окей - мы получаем осмысленную картину. Если это общее противоречит компонентам смеси - то нет.


Нет. Просто A и B есть не неделимые сущности, а сочетания смыслового значения и стилистического оттенка - A1+A2 и B1+B2. Возможность комбинирования A1 с C есть необходимое, но не достаточное условие для того, чтобы мы говорили о возможности комбинирования A и C: нужно еще, что A2 комбинировалось с C.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Нет. Просто A и B есть не неделимые сущности, а сочетания смыслового значения и стилистического оттенка - A1+A2 и B1+B2. Возможность комбинирования A1 с C есть необходимое, но не достаточное условие для того, чтобы мы говорили о возможности комбинирования A и C: нужно еще, что A2 комбинировалось с C.


Да, вы абсолютно правы (я немного поправил пост, извините).
Ну так мы, получается, соглашаемся в том,  что два разных слова - это банально два разных слова, и, соответственно, в каждом  них есть индивидуальная смысловая компонента.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Да. Отражающей особенности речи говорящего. Потому что смысл не меняется: он _наблюдал._


Так "наблюдал" - это тоже самое, я так теперь понимаю, что и "смотрел" и "глядел"?


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Как и _смотрю и не вижу,_ не правда ли?


Да, и это говорит о том, что "смотреть" - глагол более универсальный, чем "глядеть", и им можно последний заменить (по крайней мере, теоретически). Но это не объясняет того, почему "Гляжу и вижу", в отличие от "Смотрю и вижу", не работает.

_Приехала машина, сел, поехал. Все вроде норм. И внезапно - когда приехали до дома, водитель сказал, что способ оплаты изменён на наличные. Я думаю, как такое может быть, если я выбирал карту? Он сказал, что такое бывает, когда на карте нет денег, и в подтверждение показал свой телефон. Смотрю и вижу - у него в приложении стоит оплата наличными, - рассказывает Андрей. _(Source.)​​_Ты глядишь и не видишь, оттого и веры не имеешь._ (Source.)​


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Ну так мы, получается, соглашаемся в том, что два разных слова - это банально два разных слова, и, соответственно, в каждом них есть индивидуальная смысловая компонента.


Смысловая компонента как раз одна ("использовать орган зрения"), а стилистические - разные. Поэтому - два разных слова с одним смыслом.



nizzebro said:


> Так "наблюдал" - это тоже самое, я так теперь понимаю, что и "смотрел" и "глядел"?


В данном случае - да. В общем - нет, потому что _наблюдать_ может означать не только _смотреть_, но и _анализировать увиденное._



Vovan said:


> Да, и это говорит о том, что "смотреть" - глагол более универсальный, чем "глядеть", и им можно последний заменить (по крайней мере, теоретически).


Не совсем понятно, почему "более универсальный", если звучит и то, и другое.



Vovan said:


> Но это не объясняет того, почему "Гляжу и вижу", в отличие от "Смотрю и вижу", не работает.


Работает:


> _Гляжу и вижу_, Бог нас всех прощает, И расстается с нами навсегда, И лишь одни мечты о светлом рае. Уже других баюкают в трудах!


Гляжу и вижу, Бог нас всех прощает (Носильщик) / Стихи.ру


> В глаза твои гляжу и вижу…


https://lit89.ru/literatura/test.php?ELEMENT_ID=4474 (там нераспознанный PDF - лень перенабивать от руки)

Да, поэзия, да, графоманство. Но и у вас ведь не отрывок из классической прозы приведён в пример: стилистически "смотрю и вижу" - плохо, как ни крути.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> стилистически "смотрю и вижу" - плохо, как ни крути.


Ну, значит, тут мы с вами принципиально разойдемся (и, наверное, я закончу обсуждение - в принципе, все уже сказано), ибо в моем понимании "смотрю и вижу (такую картину)" - это весьма устойчивое и прекрасно всем знакомое словосочетание, что подтверждается и поиском по Google ([1][2][3] и т.д.), причем почти все примеры - живое форумное общение.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Так дело не в том, устойчивое оно или нет, а в том, что _и вижу_ в данной конструкции - лишнее, вода. А отсутствие воды - первый принцип хорошего стиля. Всякий словесный мусор типа _значит, грит, типа, я такая_ тоже весьма устойчив и прекрасно всем знаком, и что из того?


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> _и вижу_ в данной конструкции - лишнее, вода.


Нет, это не так. Во-первых, глаголы различаются переходностью. Возьмите, например, такие фразы, как "Смотрю и вижу перед собой <X>" или, собствено, "Смотрю и вижу такую картину: ...". Каким образом "и вижу" можно убрать, сохранив правильную грамматику?

Есть вариант заменить "и вижу..." союзом "а", но, если описание "картины" окажется не слишком коротким, это даст эффект разрыва в описании собственной психической деятельности автора, что может быть по мнению автора нежелательным (ибо дальше, по идее, должна пойти кульминация или, наоборот, развязка действия описываемой "пьесы", причем с участием самого автора, все еще под впечатлением).

Можно было бы утверждать, что "водой" является "смотрю и" - еще куда ни шло. Но и оно на месте, если осуществить дискурс-анализ: рассказчику необходимо заострить внимание слушающего/читающего на собственном акте познавательной активности, который привел к неожиданному открытию: "И тут я смотрю и...".

Вопрос, как бы то ни было, был не в этом.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Возьмите, например, такие фразы, как "Смотрю и вижу перед собой <X>" или, собствено, "Смотрю и вижу такую картину: ...". Каким образом "и вижу" можно убрать, сохранив правильную грамматику?


1. Смотрю: передо мной <X>. 2. Смотрю: ...
Двоеточие после _смотрю_ и так говорит о том, что говорящий не только смотрит, но и видит (такую картину).



Vovan said:


> Вопрос, как бы то ни было, был не в этом.


И в этом тоже. Стилистическая безупречность - то сито, через которое нужно для начала всё, претендующее на базу для выводов, просеять.
Кроме того, как я показал, _гляжу и вижу_ - тоже работает.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Двоеточие после _смотрю_ и так говорит о том, что говорящий не только смотрит, но и видит (такую картину).


Если описание картины короткое, то, как и я писал выше, нечто подобное возможно. Иначе говоря: можно себе позволить счесть слово "картина" избыточным.  Но если описание не слишком короткое, то автор вправе написать так, как он хочет, а именно: используя слово "картина". Вы же, как редактор/преподаватель, не вправе это критиковать, ибо это было бы с вашей стороны не столько требованием "стилистической безупречности", сколько проявлением своего индивидуального вкуса.  


GCRaistlin said:


> Стилистическая безупречность - то сито, через которое нужно для начала всё, претендующее на базу для выводов, просеять.


Не в данном конкретном случае. Сравнив примеры "смотрю/гляжу и (не) вижу" с бредом типа "грит", вы просто ушли от вопроса. Увы!


----------



## GCRaistlin

Писать он может как хочет. Но лишние слова в его писанине от этого нелишними не становятся. "Смотрю и вижу такую картину" - это вообще штамп, готовый оборот, который говорящий употребляет не думая для заполнения паузы в речи; никакого иного наполнения у него нет.



Vovan said:


> Увы!


Я привел примеры с "гляжу и вижу", без всякого "не". Если вам хочется закончить - пожалуйста, но не нужно делать вид, что это я ухожу от вопроса.


----------



## MIDAV

pimlicodude said:


> Theoretically there is no past participle of the verb оглядеть, but here we see огляженный. I can't see any reason why a transitive verb should not have a past participle. Does anyone understand why most sources don't list a PP of оглядеть?


My guess is most Russian speakers are not really comfortable with the consonant alternation. As a result, these kinds of verb forms are not as popular as you would expect them to be, given the relative popularity of the original verb.

In fact, _разглядено _produces more results in Google than _разгляжено_. To me, that's an indication of the inherent uncertainty of consonant alternation.


----------



## pimlicodude

MIDAV said:


> My guess is most Russian speakers are not really comfortable with the consonant alternation. As a result, these kinds of verb forms are not as popular as you would expect them to be, given the relative popularity of the original verb.
> 
> In fact, _разглядено _produces more results in Google than _разгляжено_. To me, that's an indication of the inherent uncertainty of consonant alternation.



????

How can they not be comfortable with such consonant gradations? They are found all through Russian grammar. If they are not comfortable with this, then they are not comfortable with Russian, right? I mean: are they comfortable with летить, лечу? Surely there's no inherent uncertainty in consonant gradation?


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> вообще штамп, готовый оборот, который говорящий употребляет не думая для заполнения паузы в речи; никакого иного наполнения у него нет.


Это штамп, но наполнение у него совершенно четкое: человек или в ответ на некое изменение вовне, или относительно случайно начинает всматриваться в какую-то область пространства вокруг себя, и перед его глазами разворачивается некая "картина". Под картиной чаще всего подразумевается нечто необычное или комичное.


GCRaistlin said:


> Я привел примеры с "гляжу и вижу", без всякого "не".


Вы, наверное, шутите?   Вот ваши примеры:

_В глаза твои гляжу и вижу // Затменье Солнца черною планетой._
_Гляжу и вижу, Бог нас всех прощает.  _


----------



## GCRaistlin

У штампов наполнение всегда одно: замаскировать пустоту в голове у говорящего.

И что не так с моими примерами? Где там "не"?


----------



## MIDAV

pimlicodude said:


> ????
> 
> How can they not be comfortable with such consonant gradations? They are found all through Russian grammar. If they are not comfortable with this, then they are not comfortable with Russian, right? I mean: are they comfortable with летить, лечу? Surely there's no inherent uncertainty in consonant gradation?


Good question, but I have no answer to it, it's just my guess based on my own feelings.

Also, consider for example _отпизженный/спизженный ..._ – with the enormous popularity of the original verbs, these forms should be in everybody's mouth (like _выебанный/заебанный_ etc.) but they are not. My guess is it's due to the unpopular consonant alternation.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> У штампов наполнение всегда одно: замаскировать пустоту в голове у говорящего.


Неправда: штампы, в частности, представлены упомянутыми выше по треду перформативами ("Довожу до вашего сведения..." и т.д.) и являются вполне осмысленными высказываниями - более того, даже необходимыми.



GCRaistlin said:


> И что не так с моими примерами?


Первое предложение формально-синтаксически не подходит для нашего анализа: в нем "гляжу" сцеплено с обстоятельством ("в глаза твои"), образуя с ним законченную, т.е. вполне самостоятельную, фразу:
_В глаза твои гляжу // и вижу..._​​Нам же нужны фразы со структурой типа "Проснись и пой!".

Второй пример целиком выглядит вот так:

_Гляжу и вижу, Бог нас всех прощает,_​_И расстается с нами навсегда,_​_И лишь одни мечты о светлом рае_​_Уже других баюкают в трудах! _​​Автор - некий "Носильщик" на сайте Стихи.ру. Думаю, особых пояснений здесь не требуется? Или будем считать это четверостишие имеющим вес в нашей дискуссии?

Даже если присовокупить к вашим примерам "Поезд жизни" Цветаевой (не она ли вдохновила остальных на использование этой фразочки?), эти несколько примеров ничего не доказывают и, увы, не проясняют.


----------



## nizzebro

MIDAV said:


> Also, consider for example _отпизженный/спизженный ..._ – with the enormous popularity of the original verbs, these forms should be in everybody's mouth (like _выебанный/заебанный_ etc.)


That's because the second pair is adjectival as it carries an idiomatic sense, while the first pair has no such application and so is left with the function of pure participle. In everyday human speech, participles are natural only as adjectives. I believe that a purely participle function is rather a perverted product of formalization, because it combines two mutually opposite things: permanent stativity of an adjective and the idea of a finite action that always suggest some time frame where it is valid (i.e. a stolen thing became such abruptly, at some certain moment of time, and, this state is not something that makes it really special as an object later, after the act of stealing).


----------



## Vovan

MIDAV said:


> My guess is most Russian speakers are not really comfortable with the consonant alternation.


A lot of transitive verbs don't produce past passive participles (PPP) simply because there's no practical need to. Take "задудеть (оратора)", for one:
_То-то жигулисты такие нервные и тормозные: задудели их тифоном в детстве._ (Из Интернета.)​
Who on earth would need to talk about "задуженные жигулисты"? 

As for "xxx-де́ть", there's quite some verbs derived from "сидеть", which, in turn, easily produce PPPs:
_засиженный, отсиженный, просиженный, etc._​


----------



## MIDAV

Vovan said:


> A lot of transitive verbs don't produce past passive participles (PPP) simply because there's no practical need to.


Are you saying there is no practical need for _спизженный _as a colloquial synonym for _краденый_? I can't agree with that.

As for _насиженный _(and the rest), my guess is it was established ages ago, so we just naturally perceive it as the only possibility.


----------



## Vovan

*MIDAV*, as for those verbs (ending in _-ить)*_, they do fall into one of those categories that cause mistakes in native speakers' speech:
_объездить - *объезденный_​_пригвоздить - *пригвозденный_​​______
* Verbs that end in_ -еть _are different morphologically.


----------



## nizzebro

MIDAV said:


> Are you saying there is no practical need for _спизженный _as a colloquial synonym for _краденый_? I can't agree with that.


But, with the prefix, it is perfective and so is rather only about a specific "once stolen" one, while _пизженный_ is not that clear phonetically (even though some people have no problem with it) and, for some reason it sounds too processual.

Of course, there is nothing special in using  (_с)пизженный _for (у)краденый, when discussing criminal (or political) news. In other cases, this meaning suggests that the stolen thing is rather on the speaker's side, but, as we all know, stealing is wrong...

_Краденый_, as an ordinary and imperfective-based adjective, itself rather suggests a context with many things of this kind, e.g. _скупка краденого_.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> штампы, в частности, представлены упомянутыми выше по треду перформативами ("Довожу до вашего сведения..." и т.д.) и являются вполне осмысленными высказываниями - более того, даже необходимыми.


Согласен, был излишне категоричен. Штампы бывают и наполненными смыслом, когда их нельзя просто взять и выбросить, - в этом случае штампованна только форма подачи информации, к которой привыкли, которая _принята. _Это оправданно и даже необходимо, например, для юридических документов. Но в разговорной речи (сюда же отношу и форумное общение, и всяческое графоманство в дзенах и хабрах) - чем объяснить использование готовых конструкций, тем более не несущих полезной информации? Только несоответствием желания говорить и писать способностям делать это интересно.


Vovan said:


> Первое предложение формально-синтаксически не подходит для нашего анализа: в нем "гляжу" сцеплено с обстоятельством ("в глаза твои"), образуя с ним законченную, т.е. вполне самостоятельную, фразу


Не вижу разницы. Когда просто "гляжу и вижу", ведь тоже куда-то гляжу. И в том, и в другом случае есть причина ("смотрю") и следствие ("вижу").


Vovan said:


> Автор - некий "Носильщик" на сайте Стихи.ру. Думаю, особых пояснений здесь не требуется? Или будем считать это четверостишие имеющим вес в нашей дискуссии?


Чем Носильщик хуже Андрея из #78?


Vovan said:


> эти несколько примеров ничего не доказывают


Почему?


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> There was a hunter term: огляженный — подозренный, выслеженный зверь (e.g.: Е.Э. Дриянский. Записки мелкотравчатого. 1857). Probably, Solzhenytsin came accross this word, liked it and seeked to put it to good use somehow.



А вот и в другом, более раннем произведении сам Солженицын использует это слово: 
«Весь вид этого огляженного благоденствия, всё движенье и воздух сибирских степей были Столыпину высшей радостью его жизни…» (Красное Колесо том 2, Август Четырнадцатого, Узел первый, часть 2) в ином, более близком к контексту значении.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> _В глаза твои гляжу // и вижу..._
> 
> 
> 
> Когда просто "гляжу и вижу", ведь тоже куда-то гляжу. И в том, и в другом случае есть причина ("смотрю") и следствие ("вижу").
Click to expand...

Сравните с поговоркой "Смотрю в книгу - вижу фигу". Уверен: вы не стали бы править это предложение, вычеркивая "вижу", меняя падеж "фиги" и ставя двоеточие.


GCRaistlin said:


> эти несколько примеров ничего не доказывают
> 
> 
> 
> Почему? <...> Чем Носильщик хуже Андрея из #78?
Click to expand...

Андрей из #78, мягко говоря, не настолько одинок в своем словоупотреблении, как авторы тех немногочисленных стихов, включая Носильщика.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> There was a hunter term: огляженный — подозренный, выслеженный зверь (e.g.: Е.Э. Дриянский. Записки мелкотравчатого. 1857). Probably, Solzhenytsin came accross this word, liked it and seeked to put it to good use somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> А вот и в другом, более раннем произведении сам Солженицын использует это слово:
> «Весь вид этого огляженного благоденствия, всё движенье и воздух сибирских степей были Столыпину высшей радостью его жизни…» (Красное Колесо том 2, Август Четырнадцатого, Узел первый, часть 2) в ином, более близком к контексту значении.
Click to expand...

Тогда уж до кучи еще одно употребление этого слова - в базовом значении "осмотренный" (контекст - обыск церкви крестьянами в поисках каких-то документов):
_Здѣсь былъ осмотрѣнъ самый престолъ въ алтарѣ, огляженный снаружи и внутри. _(А. Н Зырянов, "Крестьянское движение в Шадринском уезде Пермской губернии в 1843 году".)​


----------



## Vovan

Значения "оглядеть" из "Словаря русских говоров" (выпуск №22, 1987 г.):


> *1*. *а.* смотреть, глядеть;* б.* оглядеть рукой, ощупать;* в.* смотреть, искать
> *2.* _перен_. детально обследовать возможные недостатки; осматривать все до мелочей
> _Надо к зиме оглядеть избу._​*3.* _перен_. рассматривать
> *4.* заметить, увидеть, разглядеть
> *5.* присмотреть, облюбовать
> _Оглядел себе коня, хочу купить._​*6. *приглядывать, присматривать за кем-то
> *7.* сглазить
> Подробнеe: https://iling.spb.ru/vocabula/srng/srng_22.pdf (с. 321-322).



В принципе, с таким широким спектром возможных значений практическая необходимость в страдательном причастии прошедешего времени вполне могла и возникать у людей.


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> В принципе, с таким широким спектром возможных значений практическая необходимость в страдательном причастии прошедешего времени вполне могла и возникать у людей.


А для чего? Мы и сегодня скажем не "сглаженный" - а "его сглазили", потому что это не отличительный признак, как "блаженный".
Первое значение там по смыслу - "поглядеть" (судя по примерам в файле), #2,#3 - обычный смысл "окинуть взглядом". Коню тоже резона нет быть таким. Это действие персональное: "конь "огляжен" конкретным Васей - стало быть, "Вася оглядел", и все дела.


----------



## Vovan

*nizzebro*, "облюбованный (кем-то) (кто-то/что-то)" мы вполне говорим: 
_Та всегда первой рвалась к съестному и плакала, если гостю перепадал облюбованный ею лакомый кусочек. _(Магда Сабо, "Фреска".)​


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> "облюбованный (кем-то) (кто-то/что-то)" мы вполне говорим:
> _Та всегда первой рвалась к съестному и плакала, если гостю перепадал облюбованный ею лакомый кусочек. _(Магда Сабо, "Фреска".)


Я, честно говоря, не помню, чтобы кто-то говорил. Писать - да, пишут. Вы же говоры именно приводили.
Я только имел в виду, что полноценные причастия (в случае пассивных - с указанием действ. лица в тв.п., или явным подразумеванием прошлого действия) для живой речи неестественны - а в литературном языке они требуют для исходной активной формы хотя бы такого смысла, чтобы причастие выражало рестриктивность, или некий смысл отбора по свойству, как в вашем примере с облюбованным кусочком, или как "выбранный/купленный мною конь" - но это формальный язык, и в нём уже возникает изначальный вопрос, какой эффект может быть у "оглядеть", чтобы выделять предметы по этому признаку.

Кстати, насчёт разговорной речи - там могут быть и "вещи постираны", но они все равно не "мной", а "у меня постираны", т.е. это, так сказать, еще не прилагательное, но уже не причастие.


----------



## Vovan

*nizzebro*, я бы не отнес эти причастия, в т.ч. в связке с агентом в творительном падеже, к _формальному _языку. В каких-то случаях это будет ближе к красноречию.

Что до "оглядеть", мне кажется, что нам сегодня сложно понять, как в былые времена могли считать "огляженный" словом, с помощью которого можно украсить речь. Однако пример, приведенный Roset, намекает на то, что вполне могли:
_Весь вид этого огляженного благоденствия, всё движенье и воздух сибирских степей были Столыпину высшей радостью его жизни_​
Чтобы проникнуться эстетикой незнакомых (или лишь поверхностно знакомых) культур, порой требуются время и усилия. Красота - штука непростая.


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> мне кажется, что нам сегодня сложно понять, как в былые времена могли считать "огляженный" словом, с помощью которого можно украсить речь. Чтобы проникнуться эстетикой незнакомых (или лишь поверхностно знакомых) культур, порой требуются время и усилия. Красота - штука непростая.


Ну вот, то Raistlin про романтику говорил, теперь вы про красоту  Да вполне можно проникнуться - просто отбросить для начала всё то, что явно не оттуда пришло (не сами формы, конечно, а функции употребления).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Сравните с поговоркой "Смотрю в книгу - вижу фигу". Уверен: вы не стали бы править это предложение, вычеркивая "вижу", меняя падеж "фиги" и ставя двоеточие.


Это практически пословица, имеющая законченный смысл. В отличие от "смотрю и вижу".


Vovan said:


> Андрей из #78, мягко говоря, не настолько одинок в своем словоупотреблении, как авторы тех немногочисленных стихов, включая Носильщика.


Вы утверждали, что "не работает", а не что употребляющие "гляжу и вижу" сравнительно одиноки в своём словоупотреблении.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Вы утверждали, что "не работает", а не что употребляющие "гляжу и вижу" сравнительно одиноки в своём словоупотреблении.


Я, кстати, могу допустить, что "гляжу и вижу" может "работать" (в т.ч. не характеризоваться избыточностью), но приведенные вами стихи _не контекстуализируют_ словосочетание сколько-то убедительным образом для этой цели.


----------



## nizzebro

Потому "гляжу в книгу" и звучит простовато, что само действие - чисто физический, не особо осмысленный взгляд ("уставился в книгу") - и скорее краткий эпизод. С другой стороны - "Вы, Ватсон, смотрите - но не видите" - "глядите" не подходит: здесь это постоянство как осознанное, развитое восприятие, которое, однако, не приносит успеха из-за его шаблонности.

Возможно, сначала и было одно понятие как "глядеть", так как люди не были особо заняты разными обходами и осмотрами/смотрами/просмотрами - это всё заморочки т.н. развитой цивилизации. Также как и "видеть" вначале автоматически означало "сразу уже иметь представление", и потом уже возникло понятие "знать" - после окончательного развития _знаковой _системы и привычки хранить всякую ерунду в уме и извлекать её по запросу, подобно компьютеру.

Кстати сказать, в "смотреть" возможна этимология, общая с греческим "метр" - т.е. что-то близкое к "смеривать" - если предположить некий обобщенный смысл за этим как постоянное сопоставление с образцом (так оно, в общем-то, и работает).


----------



## Vovan

> И Горкин нет-нет - и остановится, подышит:
> 
> - Ведь это что ж такое... какое же растворение! Прямо-те не надышишься... природа-то Господня. Все тут исхожено Преподобным, огляжено. На всех-то лужках стоял, для обители место избирал.
> 
> (И. С Шмелев, "Под Троицей (Богомолье)")


Еще один пример использования "оглядеть" в страдательном залоге. ("Национальный корпус русского языка" подсказал.)
Автор - Иван Шмелев (1873-1950), дважды номинировавшийся на Нобелевскую премию по литературе.


----------



## Vovan

Нашел в Корпусе... несколько примеров со "смотрю/гляжу и вижу", чтобы *GCRaistlin *убедился в существовании контекстов, исключающих словесную избыточность в "смотрю и вижу", и чтобы мне не пришлось самому сочинять таковые для ныне неупотребительного/неочевидного "гляжу и вижу":



> На дворе стоит старуха и держит в руках стенные часы.  Я прохожу мимо старухи, останавливаюсь и спрашиваю ее: "Который час? " ― Посмотрите, ― говорит мне старуха.  Я смотрю и вижу, что на часах нет стрелок.  ― Тут нет стрелок, ― говорю я.
> 
> _(Д. Хармс, "Старуха" (1939).)_





> А чтобы разрешить эту задачу, я удвоил шаги, и только что я удвоил шаги, как наткнулся на толстый белый корень, лежащий поперек дорожки.  Я остановился, поднял голову.  Смотрю — и вижу: старый, сухой огромный клен распустил свои обнаженные ветви, как патриарх седой воздел дряхлеющие руки над чадами чад своих, моля о благословении Вездесущего.
> 
> _(Т. Шевченко, "Прогулка с удовольствием и не без морали" (1855-1858).)_





> Лежу это я и думаю себе: понапрасну только побеспокоили нас. Мыслимое ли дело, чтоб он, хитрый такой, да в такую светел на нас полез!  Проходит это час, потом другой, потом третий и что бы вы думали?  Гляжу и вижу, ― через реку наискосок он так и идёт!
> 
> _(Г. Яблочков, "Маленькая жизнь" (1913).)_





> Вот меня и взяло любопытство: дай посмотрю в комнату; влез на окно, гляжу и вижу…
> — Во сне или наяву, Брике?
> 
> _А. Бестужев-Марлинский, "Лейтенант Белозор" (1830).)_


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Я, кстати, могу допустить, что "гляжу и вижу" может "работать" (в т.ч. не характеризоваться избыточностью), но приведенные вами стихи _не контекстуализируют_ словосочетание сколько-то убедительным образом для этой цели.


Я не знаю, что вы имеете в виду под "_не контекстуализируют" _и почему приведенные мною стихи, по вашему, этого не делают. Зато они показывают, что "гляжу и вижу" и "смотрю и вижу" по смыслу одно и то же.


nizzebro said:


> Потому "гляжу в книгу" и звучит простовато, что само действие - чисто физический, не особо осмысленный взгляд ("уставился в книгу") - и скорее краткий эпизод.


_Полночи сидит и напряжённо глядит в небо._


Vovan said:


> Нашел в Корпусе... несколько примеров со "смотрю/гляжу и вижу", чтобы *GCRaistlin *убедился в существовании контекстов, исключающих словесную избыточность в "смотрю и вижу"


В художественной литературе тоже встречается словесная избыточность.
_Я смотрю и вижу, что на часах нет стрелок. = Смотрю: на часах нет стрелок.
Я остановился, поднял голову.  Смотрю — и вижу: старый, сухой огромный клен распустил свои обнаженные ветви... = 
Я остановился, поднял голову — и вижу: старый, сухой огромный клен распустил свои обнаженные ветви...
Гляжу и вижу, ― через реку наискосок он так и идёт! = Гляжу: через реку наискосок он так и идёт!
влез на окно, гляжу и вижу… = влез на окно, гляжу…_


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> В художественной литературе тоже встречается словесная избыточность.


Если вам и расширенного контекста не хватило, чтобы понять (потенцильную) разницу между "смотрю/гляжу" и "вижу", то могу лишь порекомендовать помедитировать над смыслом уже приводимых выражений "смотрю/гляжу, но не вижу".


----------



## nizzebro

Гляжу, он идёт. Потом смотрю - нам нём лица нет.
Не удержался, подглядел, как она переодевается. Подсмотрел наконец, каким макаром Иваныч такие детали паяет.
Углядел-таки я - это соседи лампы воруют. Усмотрел я в этом коллективный сговор.
Раcсмотрел поближе эту штуковину, и разглядел там точно такую же надпись.



GCRaistlin said:


> Полночи сидит и напряжённо глядит в небо.


Можно, но натяжка; смотреть естественнее. "Глядит" - это как застывший момент взгляда, "смотрит" - как процесс.



GCRaistlin said:


> Смотрю: на часах нет стрелок.


Это вот как раз проекция того, что в этом посте выше (Гляжу, он идёт. Потом смотрю - нам нём лица нет).
Если "гляжу: на часах нет стрелок", то это скорее ему "бросилось в глаза", чего не скажешь о "смотрю:...": это более спокойный переход.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> могу лишь порекомендовать помедитировать над смыслом уже приводимых выражений "смотрю/гляжу, но не вижу".


Там особенно не над чем медитировать. Можно смотреть, но не видеть; но видеть, не смотря, нельзя. Поэтому "смотрю и вижу" содержит избыточность.


nizzebro said:


> Можно, но натяжка; смотреть естественнее.


Ничуть. Всё зависит от сцены. Стилистика же.


nizzebro said:


> Если "гляжу: на часах нет стрелок", то это скорее ему "бросилось в глаза", чего не скажешь о "смотрю:..."


Почему - не скажешь? На часах обычно стрелки есть; их отсутствие, естественно, бросается в глаза, каким глаголом ни обозначь действие, благодаря которому оно замечено.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> видеть, не смотря, нельзя


Видеть, _специально _не смотря, - можно, т.к. можно _продолжать _видеть некую область пространства.

Чтобы что-то _увидеть_, иногда бывает необходимо _посмотреть_, т.е. так или иначе сменить фокус своей познавательной активности. Именно это последовательно и фиксируется в монологах из приведенных отрывков.

Например: 1. старуха просит героя посмотреть, 2. он смотрит и 3. видит (обнаруживает) что-то.

Никакой словесной избыточности, как и избыточности смысловой, во всем этом нет.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Видеть, _специально _не смотря, - можно


Смотреть - это использовать глаз(а). Закрыл глаз(а) - и не видишь. Потому что не смотришь. Без каких-либо оговорок в отношении "специально/не специально".


Vovan said:


> Чтобы что-то _увидеть_, иногда бывает необходимо _посмотреть_, т.е. так или иначе сменить фокус своей познавательной активности. Именно это последовательно и фиксируется в монологах из приведенных отрывков.


Не иногда, а всегда. Это обязательное условие, чтобы видеть. Поэтому употребление этих глаголов в связке заведомо избыточно (в смысловой части).


Vovan said:


> 1. старуха просит героя посмотреть, 2. он смотрит и 3. видит (обнаруживает) что-то.


Ну выбросьте действие № 2 и посмотрите, что получится.


----------



## GCRaistlin

GCRaistlin said:


> Поэтому употребление этих глаголов в связке заведомо избыточно (в смысловой части).


Под связкой, кстати, я по-прежнему подразумеваю эти глаголы в "голом виде", т. е. без дополнений и обстоятельств.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> [Посмотреть -] это обязательное условие, чтобы видеть.


Вовсе нет. В рамках вами же усложненной картины, чтобы видеть, достаточно открыть глаза.


GCRaistlin said:


> Под связкой, кстати, я по-прежнему подразумеваю эти глаголы в "голом виде", т. е. без дополнений и обстоятельств.


Смотрю/вижу/гляжу, вы к абсурду пытаетесь свести весь разговор.  Да, я не просто так давал слово "потенциально" в скобках: глаголы, действительно, могут быть полностью синонимичны в определенных контекстах. Но не в тех текстах, которые я привел выше. Дополнения/обстоятельства к первому из глаголов в паре, безусловно, _подразумеваются_ предшествующим текстом: смотрит/глядит человек куда-то или на что-то/кого-то, а не просто так.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> В рамках вами же усложненной картины, чтобы видеть, достаточно открыть глаза.


Отнюдь. Чтобы _смотреть_, достаточно открыть глаза. Если, конечно, речь не о слепом: его органы зрения не работают, значит, использовать их - _смотреть - _он не может.


Vovan said:


> Смотрю/вижу/гляжу, вы к абсурду пытаетесь свести весь разговор.


Отнюдь. Обсуждалось у нас что изначально? "Смотрю и вижу". Я лишь напомнил об этом. На всякий случай.


Vovan said:


> Но не в тех текстах, которые я привел выше.


В текстах, которые вы привели выше, присутствует смысловая избыточность. Я это продемонстрировал, устранив её. Смысл нарисованной картины ни в одном из них при этом не изменился.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Не иногда, а всегда. Это обязательное условие, чтобы видеть


Ну вот человек проснулся и увидел что-то. Или новорожденный увидел мир.
Если вы понимаете "смотреть" чисто в терминах физиологии (фиксация фотонов сетчаткой глаза), то - да; однако, вам все равно надо отделить здесь намерение от восприятия - иначе нет разницы между "смотреть" и "видеть" ("Вы, Ватсон, смотрите, но не видите"). Что тогда есть "смотреть"? Иметь глаза открытыми? Просто иметь глаза?


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> "Вы, Ватсон, смотите, но не видите"


В общем случае _видеть_ - это осознавать детали картины, которые формируются фотонами на сетчатке глаза.
В устах Холмса смысл ещё ужесточается: он имеет в виду, что Ватсон не осознаёт связь деталей друг с другом и с другой имеющейся информацией.
В случае с новорождённым разницы между _посмотрел на мир_ и _увидел мир,_ очевидно, нет. Фактически тут смысл принесён в жертву поэтике. Хотя, с другой стороны, мозг у новорождённого начинает сразу же обрабатывать получаемую путём зрения информацию, поэтому это вполне допустимо.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Чтобы _смотреть_, достаточно открыть глаза.


Так это лишь _в глазах сторонних наблюдателей_ за якобы смотрящим, и то не всегда.


Spoiler









Да и в этом случае эти наблюдатели порой понимают, что "глядит да не видит". Однако у нас речь от первого лица самих смотрящих, которым, надо думать, виднее, видят они или не видят, смотрят или нет.


GCRaistlin said:


> Обсуждалось у нас что изначально? "Смотрю и вижу". Я лишь напомнил об этом. На всякий случай.


На какой? Никаких дополнений и обстоятельств к первому из глаголов ("смотреть/глядеть") в приведенных отрывках и нет. Но даны были эти тексты как раз для контекстуализации, т.е. чтобы "смотреть/глядеть" не воспринимались как с неба упавшие, которые непонятно как трактовать.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> мозг у новорождённого начинает сразу же обрабатывать получаемую путём зрения информацию, поэтому это вполне допустимо.


Скорее глаз, поскольку после обработки мозгом он что-то да увидит. Однако команду смотреть глазу посылает мозг (саккады там всякие) - т.е. направление другое.
Человек может смотреть, но плохо или почти ничего не видеть (зрение, дальтонизм), и, он может плохо или вообще не смотреть - то есть не иметь намерения поддерживать зрительное внимание (и потому не увидеть).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Так это лишь _в глазах сторонних наблюдателей_ за якобы смотрящим, и то не всегда.


Всегда. Направил взгляд - значит, _смотришь_. А что при этом мысли в доказательстве теоремы, так это только тебе о том известно. Хотя при этом, конечно, бабу _не видишь_.


Vovan said:


> На какой?


На всякий. Выше уже неоднократно размывался предмет обсуждения (который, напомню, изначально был разницей между _осмотреть _и_ оглядеть_). В любом случае никаких новых ограничений, чтобы у вас были основания обвинить меня в попытке свести разговор к абсурду, я не вводил.


nizzebro said:


> Человек может смотреть, но плохо или почти ничего не видеть (зрение, дальтонизм), и, он может плохо или вообще не смотреть - то есть не иметь намерения поддерживать зрительное внимание (и потому не увидеть).


Это всё занимательно, но не имеет отношения к моему тезису, который был и остаётся таким: чтобы видеть, нужно смотреть, следовательно, первое подразумевает второе, следовательно, "смотрю и вижу" содержит избыточность смысла.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> следовательно, "смотрю и вижу" содержит избыточность смысла.


Вы рассматриваете только непереходную часть "видеть". Парадокс в том, что даже в ней вы что-то должны видеть - хотя бы просто свет. Тогда выходит, что в полной темноте мы вообще не смотрим. Кроме того, отрицание "не вижу" невозможно без объекта. Стало быть, это непереходное в смысловом плане тоже переходное (вижу что-либо).

Да, в темноте мы _пытаемся смотреть_ - т.е. _смотреть_, строго говоря, не можем, и, смотрим мы все равно всегда куда-то или на что-то. Однако _видеть _- переходное в основе своего смысла (а не только в отношении фильмов и.т.п.).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Я рассматриваю конкретно это словосочетание, о чём напомнил выше, как и об ограничении на наличие дополнений и обстоятельств.


nizzebro said:


> Тогда выходит, что в полной темноте мы вообще не смотрим.


Из чего вы делаете такой вывод?


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Всегда. Направил взгляд - значит, _смотришь_.


Нет, но в данном вопросе однобокость понимания характеризует и толковые словари:

устремлять, направлять взгляд куда-л., иметь глаза направленными на кого-, что-л. _(Малый академический словарь)_
направлять взгляд, чтобы увидеть кого-что-н. _(Словарь Ожегова и Шведовой)_
направлять, устремлять взгляд на кого-л., что-л. или куда-л., чтобы видеть _(Словарь Ефремовой)_
Вы редуцируете психологизм, и уже не в первый раз. В данном конкретном диалоге с радостью схватились за физиологические аспекты смотрения/видения и за наблюдение за познающим субъектом со стороны, при этом почему-то полностью игнорируя то, что сам этот человек может сказать о своей познавательной активности. И это при том, что обсуждаем мы монологи от первого лица в бытовом общении и художественной литературе! Очень похоже на троллинг...


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Из чего вы делаете такой вывод?


Ну раз смотреть и видеть - одно и тоже, то мы не можем смотреть, если нечего видеть. Я, однако, там дополнил пост немного (_пытаемся смотреть_).


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> физиологические аспекты смотрения/видения и за наблюдение за познающим субъектом со стороны, при этом почему-то полностью игнорируя то, что сам этот человек может сказать о своей познавательной активности.


Ну а что, через физиологию тоже все нормально объясняется. Я уже написал в #124 - команду _смотреть _глазу даёт мозг, а _видимую _информацию мозгу даёт глаз. Кроме того, если человека ввести в гипноз или накачать веществами, он будет видеть, но видеть не то, что есть в т.н. объективной реальности - т.е. не будет связан с образами от физических глаз, и при этом они могут быть открыты и функционировать как обычно. Т.е. человек видит,  но не смотрит в нормальном понимании. Если считать, что смотрение и видение в таком случае все равно взаимозависимы как параллельные процессы, тогда мы можем сказать, что "дышать" и "видеть" тоже взаимозависимы - раз мы всегда дышим, когда что-либо видим.


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> Кроме того, если человека ввести в гипноз или накачать веществами, он будет видет, но не то, что в т.н. объективной реальности - т.е. не будет связан с образами от физических глаз, при этом они могут быть открыты и функционировать как обычно.


А если нет, то будет видеть то, что в объективной реальности, и "вижу" в нашей фразе станет "избыточным". 


nizzebro said:


> Ну а что, через физиологию тоже все нормально объясняется.


Да, если добавить, что и команду "видеть" тоже дает мозг. Но в чем тогда смысл обращения к физиологии?

Речь о том, что в ходе описания человеком своей познавательной активности он _сознательно _выделяет две сущностные составляющие, идущие одна за другой: организацию зрительного восприятия и сам акт восприятия. Например, смотрю (на картинку) и вижу...


Spoiler


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> раз смотреть и видеть - одно и тоже


Укажите, пожалуйста, где вы это у меня вычитали.


Vovan said:


> Нет


Это весомый аргумент. Как и апелляция к оппоненту далее.
Возвращаясь к Холмсу: если отброшены все невозможные версии, оставшаяся и есть верная. Словари (к которым я, кстати, не обращался) вам её демонстрируют. Но вы можете попытаться сформулировать свою.


nizzebro said:


> команду _смотреть _глазу даёт мозг


Я в анатомии мало что смыслю, но поставлю под сомнение это утверждение. Мозг даёт команду открыться глазам и повернуть голову в нужном направлении. Далее мозг уже не властен.


nizzebro said:


> мы можем сказать, что "дышать" и "видеть" тоже взаимозависимы - раз мы всегда дышим, когда что-либо видим.


Чтобы видеть, не обязательно дышать, и, чтобы дышать, не обязательно видеть.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Мозг даёт команду открыться глазам и повернуть голову в нужном направлении. Далее мозг уже не властен.


Даже этого достаточно. Если вы сидите, _закрыв глаза_, на кушетке,  и потом решаете посмотреть куда-либо - то есть, начать смотреть...


GCRaistlin said:


> Укажите, пожалуйста, где вы это у меня вычитали.


Прошу прощения: раз смотреть является необходимиым и достаточным для того, чтобы видеть (если я правильно понимаю ваши тезисы); но по факту это и значит, что одно и тоже, раз видеть нельзя без того, чтобы смотреть. Иначе надо привести примеры чистого смотрения без какого-либо видения, и наоборот - и я это сделал в пред. посте.


GCRaistlin said:


> Чтобы видеть, не обязательно дышать, и чтобы дышать, не обязательно видеть.


Я о том и говорю - они независимы, и также и смотреть/видеть могут быть независимы при определенном воздействии на организм - если чисто физиологически к этому подходить.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> с радостью схватились за физиологические аспекты смотрения/видения и за наблюдение за познающим субъектом со стороны, при этом почему-то полностью игнорируя то, что сам этот человек может сказать о своей познавательной активности.


Потому что познавательная активность человека сводится к физиологии: открыл глаза, направил их в нужном направлении. Это не означает, что, когда это сделано, человек что-то там познаёт - то есть осознанно пытается получить информацию. Но _смотреть -_ это просто про поступление информации в мозг путём использования зрения, и ничего более. Вы пытаетесь добавить лишнюю сущность туда, где без неё можно прекрасно обойтись, а именно обусловить процесс, обозначаемый в русском языке глаголом _смотреть, _наличием некой составляющей осознанного действия. В то время как всевозможные примеры типа _смотрел невидящим взглядом_ ясно показывают, что нет там её.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Словари (к которым я, кстати, не обращался) вам её демонстрируют.


Вы хоть прочитали, что пишут словари? Два словаря подчеркивают: направить взгляд, _чтобы (у)видеть_. И лишь Малый академический словарь дает якобы объективную трактовку, редуцируя "смотреть" к движению глаз. 

Смысл есть и в том, и в другом, о чем я написал постом выше (№123) и в чем, собственно и состоит моя "версия".


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Если вы сидите, закрыв глаза, на кушетке, и потом решаете посмотреть куда-либо - то есть, начать смотреть...


... то вы, пока не отведёте глаза или не закроете их, будете-таки смотреть. Как нельзя по своему желанию не слышать ушами и не чувствовать запах носом.



Vovan said:


> Два словаря подчеркивают: направить взгляд, _чтобы (у)видеть_.


_Он смотрел невидящим взглядом. Он рассеянно смотрел вдаль. _Вопрос: в этих примерах субъект "направил взгляд, чтобы (у)видеть"? Нет? Ну, значит, Ожегов с Ефремовой дали маху. А составители Малого академического - нет.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> В то время как всевозможные примеры типа _смотрел невидящим взглядом_ ясно показывают, что нет там её.


Чкловек смотрит как обычно на обстановку - но взгляд производит такое впечатление для наблюдателя, так как субъект отягощен умственной рефлексией (внутренние эмоции), и соответственно его внешние реакции ослаблены.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> ...Открыл глаза, направил их в нужном направлении. Это не означает, что, когда это сделано, человек что-то там познаёт - то есть осознанно пытается получить информацию.


Откуда тогда берется "нужное" направление?

_Познавательные процессы_ в психологии - это ощущения, восприятие, память, воображение, мышление и т.д. Процессы реализуются как сознательно, так и несознательно. При этом, что важно, человек может не вполне сознательно что-то воспринимать, а потом об этом сознательно рассказать - например, в книге или на форуме.


GCRaistlin said:


> Вы пытаетесь добавить лишнюю сущность туда, где без неё можно прекрасно обойтись, а именно обусловить процесс, обозначаемый в русском языке глаголом _смотреть, _наличием некой составляющей осознанного действия. В то время как всевозможные примеры типа _смотрел невидящим взглядом_ ясно показывают, что нет там её.


Нет, я ничего такого не пытаюсь сказать. Это вы почему-то не различаете 1. психических процессов, 2. описания их внешних проявлений сторонними наблюдателями, 3. описания их самим субъектом.

"Смотрел ненавидящим взглядом", но думал при этом не о тех, на кого так смотрел. А рассказал впоследствии, как весь день думал о дурном, потом пришли гости, вскоре почему-то будто обиделись на него и ушли. Сам он считает, что был "весь в себе", ни о каких "ненавидящих взглядах" ничего сказать не может.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> раз смотреть является необходимиым и достаточным для того, чтобы видеть (если я правильно понимаю ваши тезисы)


Вы неправильно понимаете мои тезисы. Что удивительно, учитывая, сколько раз я их повторил.
Чтобы видеть, нужно смотреть. Из этого не следует, что, чтобы видеть, достаточно смотреть.


nizzebro said:


> Чкловек смотрит как обычно на обстановку - но взгляд производит такое впечатление для наблюдателя, так как субъект отягощен умственной рефлексией (внутренние эмоции), и соответственно его внешние реакции ослаблены.


Главное, что он _просто смотрит._ Ну так устроена наша физиология, что нам с закрытыми глазами, когда мы не спим, некомфортно. Мы всегда смотрим, в общем-то.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> ... то вы, пока не отведёте глаза или не закроете их, будете-таки смотреть. Как нельзя по своему желанию не слышать ушами и не чувствовать запах носом.


Ну и? Вы начинаете, продолжаете, и заканчиваете смотреть сознательно, своей волей. Стало быть, процесс под контролем. Да, само тело процесса состоит из чередования "смотрю-вижу", но, скажем, если что-то вам не понравилось, вы можете тут же прекратить смотреть - что говорит о том, что каждый "квант" смотрения контролируется. Также и с слушать/слышать.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Откуда тогда берется "нужное" направление?


Под "нужным" подразумевается то, в котором находится объект, на который он смотрит (будет смотреть). Можно заменить на "определенном", если вам угодно.

Пожалуйста, не примешивайте психологию. Я даже вникать в эти выкладки не буду. Давайте оставаться в рамках естественных наук.



Vovan said:


> вы почему-то не различаете ... 2. описания их внешних проявлений сторонними наблюдателями, 3. описания их самим субъектом.


_Смотреть_ описывает _объективное_ действие, проверяемое независимо от субъекта. Если он начнёт утверждать, что-де не смотрел, ему всегда можно ткнуть фотографией/видеозаписью, где он сидит с открытыми глазами, направленными в нужном направлении. И ему нечем будет возразить.


nizzebro said:


> Вы начинаете, продолжаете, и заканчиваете смотреть сознательно, своей волей. Стало быть, процесс под контролем.


Только в части открытия глаз и направления их в нужную сторону. Вы не можете приказать сетчатке отключиться от принятия фотонов.


nizzebro said:


> что говрит о том, что каждый "квант" смотрения контролируется. Также и с слушать/слышать.


А тут мы внезапно имеем возможность вернуться к А. С. Яркий свет, направляемый в глаза следователем. Или - близко к первоисточнику, запомнилось (хотя я полностью его не осилил) - "Сознавайся, гад!" в оба уха через рупоры. Человек или глох, или терял сознание. А казалось бы, делов-то - "отконтролировать кванты".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> "Смотрел ненавидящим взглядом"


Если это в ответ на мои посты №№ 134 и 136, то обращаю внимание: у меня там *невидящий* взгляд.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> А тут мы внезапно имеем возможность вернуться к А. С. Яркий свет, направляемый в глаза следователем. Или - близко к первоисточнику, запомнилось (хотя я полностью его не осилил) - "Сознавайся, гад!" в оба уха через рупоры. Человек или глох, или терял сознание. А, казалось бы, делов-то - "отконтролировать кванты".


И что? Мальчика поймали и засунули в рот селёдку. Можно сказать, что мальчик кушает?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Можно сказать, что мальчик ощущает её вкус.


----------



## Maroseika

_*Mod.: *_
*The topic starter's question looks answered exhaustively and the thread is closed for further posts.*


----------

